# ILR super priority slots not available



## Taz321 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi everyone, 
I would like to get an advice and ideas if someone’s experienced same issues as me

I have filled up my application for an ILR on 10 years route but when I initially started filling up the application it stated that Super priority will be additional £800

when I completed my application and came to step to choose the sRevive I want to go for there is no option of Super priority service I can only go for a standard service which is 6 months and I was not looking forward to apply for this service
I have read other people experiences on other forum and they said keep login in you might find the service early in the morning but I’m been trying since midnight but could find any luck

would guys have any idea what time to look for and secondly for it to appear I have to refresh the page or just login and it should come up when available?

it will be very kind of you if you can share your Experiences as I only for 10 days to go ☹

Many Thanks


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

Taz321 said:


> I’m been trying since midnight but could find any luck


You may need to keep trying over several days (that is, logging out and back in to your application to see if it appears on the payment screen), many people don't get priority appointments available on the same day that they finish the application


----------



## Taz321 (Aug 18, 2021)

clever-octopus said:


> You may need to keep trying over several days (that is, logging out and back in to your application to see if it appears on the payment screen), many people don't get priority appointments available on the same day that they finish the application


Thanks for the info, I have been trying through out the day today and will keep checking, I hope I can find a spot for myself .


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

try at exactly 1am. Start refreshing the payment screen from 00.58


----------



## Taz321 (Aug 18, 2021)

flammable999 said:


> try at exactly 1am. Start refreshing the payment screen from 00.58


Thanks for the info, I did exactly as you said 
Logged In at 12:58 and kept refreshing the page 
soon it hit 1:00am I refreshed the application page and It was so lucky moments for me that I could see Super priority service and I quickly selected and booked it.

I managed to find an appointment too for biometric for couple days later
Now I hope everything goes well and my ILR application gets accepted 
Thank-you so much the your advice and it worked just perfectly on time Spot On.


----------



## flammable999 (Feb 22, 2016)

Taz321 said:


> Thanks for the info, I did exactly as you said
> Logged In at 12:58 and kept refreshing the page
> soon it hit 1:00am I refreshed the application page and It was so lucky moments for me that I could see Super priority service and I quickly selected and booked it.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it worked. I knew it would but getting a biometric for a couple of days time was pure good luck and fortune for you. Well done. Here is hoping your application goes through smoothly. If you are planning to upload documents, I would do that NOW as it may not allow you to do so within 48 hours of your appointment


----------



## Taz321 (Aug 18, 2021)

Hi, 
Hope you’re well, I just submitted my biometrics and the supporting documents for my ILR application At super priority service centre,

I just realised that I have made a big mistake I forgot to take the English language certificate with me and didn’t even come in my mind while going to the appointment as I was just following the check list and I stupidly forgot

what can happen now? is there any way I can send that to the HO as I have used that previously too on my previous applications will they be able to check on my old application because it was a life time certificate
I’m a bit nervous now not sure what the outcome will be 
Please share your experience 

thanks


----------



## curiosity (Aug 25, 2014)

@Jason111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekharmalhotra70 (Aug 26, 2021)

Hi budy,

Im not able to see the super priority either, please guide/help how can I get this?

Also advise my my 5 year finishes end of this August but Visa valid until November am I eligible to apply from anytime from 1st september?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curiosity (Aug 25, 2014)

shekharmalhotra70 said:


> Hi budy,
> 
> Im not able to see the super priority either, please guide/help how can I get this?
> 
> ...


Hi shekharmalhotra70,

Have you tried logging on at 00:58 and refreshing the browser till past 01:00?

This works. 

You can apply up to 28 days before your 5th arrival anniversary in the UK. 

So, for example, if your 5th arrival anniversary is 30 August - you can apply 28 days before that, which is anytime after 2 August. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

Hi, I have been trying too and have tried refreshing past 1 am but haven’t been able to load any other option for super priority.have the times changed?


----------



## AliBJ (12 mo ago)

Feefo said:


> Hi, I have been trying too and have tried refreshing past 1 am but haven’t been able to load any other option for super priority.have the times changed?


Hi
I managed to get a slot at 00:00 last Saturday... good luck


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

Thankyou so much. I managed to get a slot too just now. Do we have to book an appointment for brp if applying as a spouse of a British National?


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

Also would we need to pay the health surcharge for ILR too like we had to for FLRM


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

Feefo said:


> Also would we need to pay the health surcharge for ILR too like we had to for FLRM


NO Health surcharge payment for ILR. Please check you are using the right application


----------



## A_86 (12 mo ago)

Hi I will also try at 12 am tonight I couldn’t get a slot all week and last night I slept early. Do you get an option to book the appointment after payment is done? Also did you get an appointment in the next few days?
Thanks


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

ess40 said:


> NO Health surcharge payment for ILR. Please check you are using the right application


Thankyou, yes it was the correct application.Was wondering in case theyspring another expense at me. The only free appointment I’ve found is mid next month. Paying for super priority but will still have to wait for an appointment 😞


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

A_86 said:


> Hi I will also try at 12 am tonight I couldn’t get a slot all week and last night I slept early. Do you get an option to book the appointment after payment is done? Also did you get an appointment in the next few days?
> Thanks


hi, yes refresh the page at12 am, I found a free appointment mid of next month otherwise nearer slots are chargeable


----------



## A_86 (12 mo ago)

Feefo said:


> hi, yes refresh the page at12 am, I found a free appointment mid of next month otherwise nearer slots are chargeable


Thanks for your response. How expensive are the nearer ones? Just for reference.


----------



## Feefo (12 mo ago)

A_86 said:


> Thanks for your response. How expensive are the nearer ones? Just for reference.


£125 for ones I can see at 8 am and 8:30 am on weekdays but even thesw arent available till 1st. Feb


----------

